
How Washington lobbyists fought flood insurance reform - cmurf
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/09/02/flood-insurance-program-lobbyists-242275
======
cmurf
The only way I see any sense of "market forces" being allowed to work normally
is to completely excise the ability of businesses to be involved in the
political process. No corporate donors, direct or indirect. And something like
max out of pocket $1000 per person per candidate per year. Money in politics
is causing all kinds of distortions that aren't good for markets, or
consumers, or taxpayers. Good for basically subsidizing certain for-profit
industries and their share holders.

